# Rangefinder advice



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Probably going to need a rangefinder soon. Looking for something that is light weight and fairly accurate. Could use it for a lot of different situations but I suspect most of our shots will be under 350 yards. Any suggestions.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I love my Vortex Ranger!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

These Sigs are awesome. https://altitudeoutdoors.com/product/sig-sauer-kilo-850-rangefinder/


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

recommend , against vortex ranger if you are colorblind , looks good in the store , but put some greenery behind that red reticle , and you will think your batteries are dead even on full bright ... otherwise a great range finder , 


had to go back to the old bushnell , with black reticle


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Leica 1600. The best but more $$$$


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

I have owned a Bushnell, Vortex 1000 Ranger, and now the Sig Sauer Kilo 2200 Rangefinder. The Sig is an unbelievable rangefinder, and in my opinion, is the best rangefinder on the market currently. It is extremely fast with one click reading, accurate, and has amazing range on animals and reflective targets. I recommend it with no hesitation.

I did not like my Vortex rangefinder because it takes 3 clicks or pushes of the button to get a range reading, which is way too slow and clunky in a hunting situation.

Check out the Sig - you won't be sorry. I have the newer 2200 model but my brother has the 2000 and they are very similar and both perform amazing.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Low budget - Vortex Ranger
Medium budget - Sig Kilo 2000/2200 or Leupold TBR
High budget - Leica 1600, Sig Kilo 2400, or Gunwerks


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

What about the sig 1250? Half the price of the other sig but good out to 800 yards+ exceeds my 400 yard max threshold.


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

I have not personally used or seen the Sig 1250 in person, but I am guessing it is built the same as the 2000 or 2200 just a little less range, so I don't think you could go wrong there. I would definitely look into it since your max range is below 400 yards.

Reviews I can find on the 1250 look very positive (very fast, good range at distance, etc) and the price is right (on sale at Cabela's right now actually for $229).


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

elkhunterUT said:


> I have not personally used or seen the Sig 1250 in person, but I am guessing it is built the same as the 2000 or 2200 just a little less range, so I don't think you could go wrong there. I would definitely look into it since your max range is below 400 yards.
> 
> Reviews I can find on the 1250 look very positive (very fast, good range at distance, etc) and the price is right (on sale at Cabela's right now actually for $229).


I would still get the one I linked earlier.


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

I'd definitely recommend the Sig Kilo 2000. I have it now and owned the vortex ranger 1500 previously. Faster and more consistent ranging at long ranges than the ranger and about the same price. Only thing I miss from the ranger was the little clip on the side. But if you want to keep it under 350 yards like you mentioned just about any rangefinder will work. I had the Bushnell and a Simmons that could consistently get 400 yard readings while standing. And both were under $100 as I recall. I don't remember the exact models however, on the cheaper end though. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Even though I don't take shots while hunting out extreme distances like the Kilo 2000 can range, it has been very nice to know how far I need to go to make a shot. Say I range an animal at 800 yards, it's nice to know I need to get 400 yards closer if I want to make a 400 yard shot. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

